# Enduro Bearings



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Por la hora, me da flojera escribirlo en ingles, así que va en el idioma natal.

Por fin hoy temine de cambiar los baleros de mi buena six. Habia tenido algunas complicaciones para encontrar una herramienta adecuada, pero una vez que la encontre, pude remplazar 6 baleros en escasa media hora y sin ningun esfuerzo.

El remplazo biene por que los baleros del pivote principarl y HL estban ya muy cascados y casi pegados. Decidí remplazar de una vez los 8 baleros ya que estaba en estas.

En fin mis impresiones. No esperaba en realidad que hubiera mucha diferencia, sin embargo, la suspensión se siente como mantequilla, mucho más sensible, hasta parece que tuviera un amortiguador nuevo. Falta probarla en la montaña pero por lo que puedo apreciar se sentira como nueva - cosa que nueca he sentido por que la compre usada jeje.

Dos cosas que me llamaron la atención cuando hice el remplazo.

1) removí el resorte del shock y lo comprimí sin este. El shock me oponía fuerza, y con el rebote abierto, tendia a extender el pistón como si se tratara de un shock de aire. Es esto normal, o es posible que tenga mucho aire en la reserva de aire. El shock es un DHX coil.

2) No se si existía anteriormente, pero me doy cuenta que existe una especie de juego cuando levanto la suspensión trasera del piso, como si algo estuviera suelto y le diera un juego milimetrico. Revisé todos lo pivotes y no pude encontrar ninguno que estuviera flojo. Me quede pensando que pudiera no ser la suspensión sino la unión del shock con el cuadro. Tendré que revisar más a fondo. De cualquier forma, el "triangulo" trasero no flexa ni está flojo. Warp tu que tienes experiencia desarmando links traseros, alguna idea de donde podrá provenir esto.

y ya por último, para aquellos que tienen bicis viejitas, un cambio de baleros en la suspensión puede hacer un mundo de diferencia.


Saludos,

D.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues mi Roco cuando lo comprimi con la mano con el rebote abierto opuso fuerza y regresó medio lento, asi que es probable que tengas mucho aire, o algo.

Sobre el juego, revisa el hardware del shock y tambien la masa, aunque no deberia haber problema por ahi.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos, me dan curiosidad esos baleros, en el programa de mejoras tengo contemplado un cambio de crank del ISIS que ahora tengo a un GXP externo, lo que para mi se ve interesante es la cuestion del sellado de los baleros mas que la cuestion de la eficiencia; sera interesante ver como se comportan al envejecer. Suerte con lo del juego en el triángulo.

El Rivas


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Por la hora, me da flojera escribirlo en ingles, así que va en el idioma natal.
> 
> 2) No se si existía anteriormente, pero me doy cuenta que existe una especie de juego cuando levanto la suspensión trasera del piso, como si algo estuviera suelto y le diera un juego milimetrico. Revisé todos lo pivotes y no pude encontrar ninguno que estuviera flojo. Me quede pensando que pudiera no ser la suspensión sino la unión del shock con el cuadro. Tendré que revisar más a fondo. De cualquier forma, el "triangulo" trasero no flexa ni está flojo. Warp tu que tienes experiencia desarmando links traseros, alguna idea de donde podrá provenir esto
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rito,

El juego como dice Luis, casi se puede apostar que los reductores estan bailando. Y si no son los reductores, los bujes DU. (Los bujes que van en el ojillo del amortiguador).

Para ver si es eso, quita el shock. Si los puedes sacar con la mano, ya bailaron. Como "parche", dales una vuelta con cinta de teflon y metelos. No dura mucho, pero le quita el juego.

Comprar una Turner??? Nel, Prefiero cambiar pivotes cada 2 años que comprometer el perfomance de la bici todos los dias. 

Antes de que se enojen los Homers, es broma... quiero decir que cambiar baleros cada dos años no es "mantenimiento intensivo" y no tienes que estarlos engrasando a cada rato... Me dan mas "lata" (limpieza cada 6 meses) los bujes del HL que son tipo Turner, que los baleros.


Por el shock extendiendose sin resorte... eso es bueno y normal. Recuerden que el piston interno esta presurizado (y debe estarlo en un amortiguador de este tipo) y para que el gas ocupe su volumen maximo, tiene que empujar la flecha fuera del shock.

Por lo mismo, DEBE oponer resistencia y DEBE extenderse totalmente. La presion del piston interno (IFP, de ahora en mas por sus siglas en ingles Internal Floating Piston) se incrementa segun vas metiendo la flecha en el amortiguador porque la flecha ahora ocupa un volumen dentro del cuerpo del amortiguador y el aceite es incompresible (para fines practicos, si eres un friki de la ingenieria podemos decir que se comprime muy poquito)... es decir el aceite se ve desplazado y va empujando el IFP y la reduccion de volumen hace que el gas se presurize aun mas.

De hecho, la presion en el IFP tiene una constante de resorte que se debe añadir a la del propio amortiguador, pero sobre todo ya cuando esta cerca a fondear.

Tdodo eso lo aprendi a la mala metiendole mano a amortiguadores... por eso, comprense amortiguadores que requieran que tu les metas presion (eso quiere decir que les puedes dar mantenimiento en casa)... como los DHX, Roco, Manitou (excepto Metel) y no alguna porqueria cargada con Nitrogeno y primitivos sistemas de membrana (chale, es un shock, no un balon de fut) como la series Flout/RP de Fots.

Si no lo hiciera... tienes un problema.

Hay shocks donde la presion del piston interno flotante presuriza alguna valvula dentro del damper.

Hay que respetar los rangos dados por el fabricante... muy poca presion y el amortiguador cavita, se prende fuego y te van a tener que extirpar el ojete... para colmo, seguro que el amortiguador se daña si lo sigues usando asi. Si usas mucha presion, jamas vas a poder fondear el shock y eso tampoco es bueno (a menos que te apellides Bender).


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*reductores y bushings DU*



Warp said:


> Rito,
> 
> El juego como dice Luis, casi se puede apostar que los reductores estan bailando. Y si no son los reductores, los bujes DU. (Los bujes que van en el ojillo del amortiguador).
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Los DU se pueden comprar... Son baratos, pero el pex es encontrarlos. Ojala todo estuviera cerca como en mi rancho.

En marca INA son PAPZ-0808-P10 o Garlock 08 DU 08... Pide bujes de metal recubiertos de teflon en 1/2"dia X 1/2" largo ... Igus tambien tiene, pero son mas delicaditos y requieren un reductor pasante (tipo 5th element) ya que los de dos piezas de Fox son un "no-go".

"08" es el diametro/largo en 16-avos de pulgada. La medida sirve para Fox, Marzocchi, 5th Coils y Cane Creek. Manitou y otros, hay que adivinar por el año y modelo.

Yo tambien suelo tener de repuesto... De hecho, me estan llegando unos del Chad. Los ordeno con tiempo en "tiempos de paz" y asi quedo preparado para "la guerra".

Luis... revisa con tus proveedores... a mi me dan los reductores y demas mas baratos.

La ultima vez los saque con un cacho de tubo de cobre, aunque hay herramientas especiales... Creo que Cris tiene una que funciona muy bien, pero yo mataria por tener una de las de CTS.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Luis... revisa con tus proveedores... a mi me dan los reductores y demas mas baratos.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lo que pasa es que me sobra la lana y me gusta comprar en bike shops en Rodeo Drive , ahi hay hardtails de $12,000.00 usd ja ja ja , en ese boulevard me compro mis playeritas Polo a $350.00 dls. ja ja ja y los bushings los consigo en el catálogo del Robb Report en la sección de mtb , mas ja ja ja

Parafraseando al maese John Lennon , " cuando se me descompone de mi bici una horquilla o un shock o cualquier parte , yo la tiro ...y me compro una nueva ..." ja ja ja 

Dije a como les he visto , no que los haya comprado , para eso tengo mi " maistro" Anselmo Melquiádes Mc Donnely , que me los hace y es bien fregón , graduado en el MIT en " Planeación , desarrollo y fabricación de reductores y bushings de mtbikes , realizadas en torno ,fresa y aparatos de la segunda guerra mundial utilizando aluminio Alcoa "

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Rito,
> 
> El juego como dice Luis, casi se puede apostar que los reductores estan bailando. Y si no son los reductores, los bujes DU. (Los bujes que van en el ojillo del amortiguador).
> 
> Para ver si es eso, quita el shock. Si los puedes sacar con la mano, ya bailaron. Como "parche", dales una vuelta con cinta de teflon y metelos. No dura mucho, pero le quita el juego.


Changos!, parece ser que le pegaste a la primera! Fijate que antes cuando removía el amortigudos, el maldito hardware del shock estaba tan pegado que era imposible moverlo, sin embargo ayer que la arme nuevamente, los reductores del lado del pistón (el lado contrario a la reseva de aire y cuerpo del amortiguador) se cayeron solitos, son necesidad de apilcar ninguna fuerza. Practicamente los pude remover con la mano. OBVIO los retiré para darles una limpiadita jejeje.

Los reductores son un par de cilindros a cada lado del shock (junto con 0-rings) y un cilindro concentrico (reductor per se) largo que atravieza tanto los dos laterales como el shock. Todos ellos se podian ser removidos por un niño de dos años usando una mano, y antes era imposible moverlos. Por otro lado, una vez removidos los reductores, dentro del ojal del shock parece ser que hay un anillo de cobre, el cual no me fije si era parte del amortiguador o no. En fin, ya que nos vamos entendiendo, cual de estos es el que debo remplazar? todos? solo algunos de ellos?

Warp, mencionas algunos fabricantes de bushing DU, tienes alguna referencia en la web. Por lo que entiendo los mios son los Fox; que no recomendaste mucho.

Por la terde voy a poner un poco de cinta de teflon para verificar que en efecto esta es la causa del problema u no hay algo más.

Y por último, que es un "bushing DU"???

Saludos y muchas gracias por la info.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Por otro lado, una vez removidos los reductores, dentro del ojal del shock parece ser que hay un anillo de cobre, el cual no me fije si era parte del amortiguador o no. En fin, ya que nos vamos entendiendo, cual de estos es el que debo remplazar? todos? solo algunos de ellos?





ritopc said:


> Y por último, que es un "bushing DU"???


El DU Bushing y el anillito de "cobre" (bronce en realidad, mi estimado) son lo mismo. Ese anillito, es el DU bushing.

En terminos rimbombantes (inches ingenieros, como les gusta hacerla cansada) es un rodamiento plano de teflon o bronce con placa de respaldo de acero... en algunos campos les dicen Metal Mabbit (aunque propiamente esos son una aleacion de cobre, estaño y plomo similar al bronce)... en los talleres mecanicos de coches los conocen como "metales" y van generalmente en los cigüeñales.

Lo que no recomende de Fox son sus amortiguadores... era de broma. Son muy buenos, pero a mi no me gustan porque necesitas herramientas especiales para darles servicio. Pero ya es hilar fino. Los Fox son buenisimos.

Link para los DU's y herramientas.... http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=16135&cat=500

Yo cambiaria todo. Pero comunmente se va la capa de teflon del DU y los reductores si no estan madriados, se pueden reusar.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Secuestrando...*

Pregunta: Voy a mandar puchar mi chok, le quite los reductores (partes de alumino); costo bastante trabajo pero con paciencia salieron sin amolar nada, hay que quitar tambien los anillos de bronce??? esos si se ven pelaos de sacar!!!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Pregunta: Voy a mandar puchar mi chok, le quite los reductores (partes de alumino); costo bastante trabajo pero con paciencia salieron sin amolar nada, hay que quitar tambien los anillos de bronce??? esos si se ven pelaos de sacar!!!
> 
> El Rivas


"If ain't broke, don't fix it"

Dejalos ahi, creo que Puch se encarga de ponerte nuevos. En todo caso, los tuyos parecen funcionar de pelos.

Salen como el elefante pudo echarse a la hormiguita... Con paciencia y salivita.

La ultima vez que cambie los mios, empuje el buje con el nuevo y un pedazo de tubo de cobre.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Lecciones.....*



Warp said:


> El DU Bushing y el anillito .....
> Yo cambiaria todo. Pero comunmente se va la capa de teflon del DU y los reductores si no estan madriados, se pueden reusar.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warp :
Junta a todos tus discípulos y dales la clase, "Todo lo que Ud. debe saber acerca de la suspensión trasera de una bicicleta de montaña "

Objetivo.- Al terminar el curso Ud. estará preparado para desarmar , cambiar las partes , reparar lo reparable y volver a armar una suspensión trasera de mtbike .

Conocerá a fondo : Bielas
Bieletas
Baleros
Shocks
Reductores
Bushings 
Birlos
Tuercas 
Rondanas 
Espaciadores
Materiales
Grapas
Lubricantes
Partes fijas 
Partes móviles
Presiones de aire

Y todo lo que Ud. quería saber , pero no se atrevía a preguntar..

No se enojen , es broma ....ya se que todos saben un montón.....

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Warp :
> Junta a todos tus discípulos y dales la clase, "Todo lo que Ud. debe saber acerca de la suspensión trasera de una bicicleta de montaña "
> ...


Solo añadiria un capitulo a ese libro/curso....

"WD40 y Cinta para Ductos.... Tus mejores aliados"

:lol:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Link para los DU's y herramientas.... http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=16135&cat=500
> 
> Yo cambiaria todo. Pero comunmente se va la capa de teflon del DU y los reductores si no estan madriados, se pueden reusar.


Perfecto, voy a hacer pruebas con la cinta de teflon para ver si ese es el problema, y en ese caso pedirle a Chad me envíe una herramienta y unos buchins ... alguien tiene pensado pedir algo pronto? no me gusta gastar lo mismo en envío de lo que paga uno en accesorios:eekster:


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Gracias Rene! segun entiendo de lo del sericio, parece que efectivamente incluye el cambio de esos fierros, lo malo de no saber nomenklatura es que a veces creo entender pero en realidad no se. 
Asi como describiste lo describiste asi jue como salieron los reductores, quiza seria necesario por parte de los puch que definan: "mounting hardware" podria pensar uno que son solo los tornillos y tuercas o eso mas los reductores o mas los fierros... Bueno como sea esta semana se va...

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Mi chok regresa via Chad, si te puedes esperar a que acabe el proceso de mi parte no problema.

El Rivas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

arivas said:


> Mi chok regresa via Chad, si te puedes esperar a que acabe el proceso de mi parte no problema.
> 
> El Rivas


No le veo problema, la cinta teflon debe aguantar. Además, no tengo planeado rodar hasta Semana Santa. Vas a mandar tu chork via Chad, o solo va a regresar a tra´ves de el?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Gracias Rene! segun entiendo de lo del sericio, parece que efectivamente incluye el cambio de esos fierros, lo malo de no saber nomenklatura es que a veces creo entender pero en realidad no se.
> Asi como describiste lo describiste asi jue como salieron los reductores, quiza seria necesario por parte de los puch que definan: "mounting hardware" podria pensar uno que son solo los tornillos y tuercas o eso mas los reductores o mas los fierros... Bueno como sea esta semana se va...
> 
> El Rivas


Lo peor del caso es que ni la terminologia que te enseñan en la escuela, ni la que viene en las revistas/foros/etc. se parece luego a la de los talleres.

Pides algo en la tienda y se te quedan viendo como si un marciano se hubiera bajado de un platillo volador... ni pex.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ...Además, no tengo planeado rodar hasta Semana Santa....


Luego dicen que yo soy el que no rueda!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Luego dicen que yo soy el que no rueda!!! :lol: :lol:


mmm... he estado saliendo mucho fuera de la ciudad los fines de semana, y me quedan algunos viajecitos que quemar. La verdad me gustaría rodar más, pero no me puedo quejar


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> mmm... he estado saliendo mucho fuera de la ciudad los fines de semana, y me quedan algunos viajecitos que quemar. La verdad me gustaría rodar más, pero no me puedo quejar


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Solo añadiria un capitulo a ese libro/curso....
> 
> "WD40 y Cinta para Ductos.... Tus mejores aliados"
> 
> :lol:


Puede sacar primero otro libro para entenderlo... 'Como ser un buen poseour' ....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Puede sacar primero otro libro para entenderlo... 'Como ser un buen poseour' ....


SSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! :nono: :nono: }

Ese va ser mi Opus Magnus!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Hice la prueba de la cinta teflon, y el juego desaparecio completamente. La suspensión se siente completamente rigida. Solo resta entonces pedir de Char unos DU bushings, la herramienta y posiblemente nuevo hardware¨"just in case". (falta que mida el hardware pero no encontre mi caliper).

Me llamó la atención, que el tornillo que sujeta los reductores, no es exactamente de tamaño del orificio en los reductores, es más se percibe un poco de juego; sin embargo cuando lo aprietas el juego desaparece. Por otro lado, el juego que hay entre el DU y los reductores es menos perceptible, pero una vez que se aprieta el tornillo este si se amplifica. Odd. Me imagino por que sucede esto, la presión que el torinllo ejerce entre los links y los reductores elimina el juego del tornillo, pero no así el juego entre los reductores y el DU.

En fin, hayq ue pedir las piezas.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Me imagino por que sucede esto, la presión que el torinllo ejerce entre los links y los reductores elimina el juego del tornillo, pero no así el juego entre los reductores y el DU.
> 
> En fin, hayq ue pedir las piezas.


:yesnod: :yesnod:

Que bueno que funciono...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ha, tenia razón


----------

